# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [VBA] Arrange game

## 3com

Arrange Game

    Tested under Excel 2007 + W 8.1 64bit.
    Protected sheet password: 3com



* Instructions:*

    The game board has blocks with numbers in it. 
    Also there is a single "Red hole" that can be used for moving the blocks.
    The objective of the game is to order the numbers using the "Red hole" -
    for temporary movement.

    . Press the  Start Game  button.  Form will appear (refer pic).
    . Press the  Run Chrono  button.  The timer would be started.
    . Press the  Pause" button.  The timer would be paused.
    . Press the  Reset" button.  The timer would be reset.
    . Press the  Stop Chrono  button.  The timer would be stopped.	

    Move blocks in a row by clicking on them. 
    A block can be moved only if it is in the same row or column as the  "Red hole".
    You can move multiple blocks (in the same row or column as the "Red hole") -
    by clicking the farthest block that you  need to be moved.

    Order all the numbers in the shortest time possible with the minimum number of  moves.
    Have fun and good luck!

    Note:You feel free to add more levels to the game. IE: 7x7 Or 10x10.

    3com

----------

